# [HOWTO] Les commandes shell dans Gentoo Linux

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Voici un autre tutoriel ... En fait, c'était plus sencé être un "aide-mémoire" pour moi mais je m'appercoi que ca devient de plus en plus une "aide" pour tout petit nouveau des commanes Linux ayant perdu la mémoire   :Laughing:  .

Elle n'est pas encore finie mais ca continue d'avancer...

http://pix-mania.dyndns.org/web_plugin/documentation/DocumentationServlet?action=showpage&id=7

et comme toujours, vos commentaires sont les bienvenus...   :Wink: 



Si le lien ne va plus, voici une copie de la doc :

Gentoo - commande Shell

Affiché 79 fois, révision 45, dernière mise à jour le 08/04/2008 12:51:50

Objectifs

- aide mémoire

- aide aux débutants

- quelques explications

- quelques conseils d'utilisation

- comment installer

- mettre des commandes en rapport avec d'autre

Note: cette documentation ne se veut ni exhaustive, ni 100% exacte (pour ne pas compliquer les explications)!

Listes des commandes

alsamixer

Controle de la carte son: affichage des volumes sonores et modification possible.

Installation: # emerge alsa-utils

amarok

Démarrer Amarok: le meilleur lecteur audio qui existe :p.

Installation: # emerge amarok

Voir aussi: mp3blaster

amsn

Démarrer amsn (client MSN).

Installation: # emerge amsn

cat

Affiche (en console) le contenu complet d'un fichier.

Voir aussi: less, more, grep

cd

Permet de changer de répertoire lors de l'utilisation de la console.

Utilisation:

- $ cd (se déplacer dans le répertoire de l'utilisateur)

- $ cd .. (se déplacer dans le répertoire parent [revenir en arrière ...])

- $ cd toto (entrer dans le répertoire toto)

- $ cd /home/vous (entrer dans le répertoire utilisateur de "vous" [via un chemin absolu])

- $ cd vous (entrer dans le répertoire "vous" [via un chemin relatif])

cfdisk

Outil permettant le formattage des partitions (passage de la device en paramètre).

Voir aussi: mkreiserfs, mkswap

checkrootkit

Installation: # emerge checkrootkit

Utilitaire permettant de vérifier la présence d'un éventuel "root kit" (code qui peut prendre le contrôle de votre PC).

chmod

Permet de changer les droits d'accès à un fichier ou un répertoire.

Utilisation:

- $ chmod +x mon_script.sh (rend le fichier "mon_script.sh" exécutable)

- $ chmod 0777 mon_fichier (rend le fichier "mon_fichier" accessible totalement par tout utilisateur)

- $ chmod 0000 mon_repertoire (rend le répertoire "mon_repertoire" inaxessible pour tout utilisateur)

Voir aussi: ls, chown

chown

Permet de changer le propriétaire (utilisateur et groupe) d'un fichier ou répertoire.

Utilisation:

- $ chown loopx:users mon_fichier (donne le fichier "mon_fichier" à l'utilisateur "loopx" et au groupe "users")

- $ chown ftp:ftp mon_repertoire -R (donne le répertoire ainsi que tout ces fichiers et sous dossiers à l'utilisateur "ftp" et au groupe "ftp")

Voir aussi: chmod, ls

chroot

Pour déplacer la racine de "/" vers un autre répertoire.

Utilisation: # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

df

Affiche l'utilisation des disques durs (taille restante, etc).

Utilisation:

- $ df

- $ df -h (affiche dans un format compréhensible pour les humains)

Voir aussi: du

dmesg

Affichage des informations du kernel (sur le matériel et drivers). A utiliser avec la commande "less" pour pouvoir se déplacer dans les lignes affichées.

Utilisation : dmesg | less (redirige la sortie de "dmesg" vers l'afficheur de text "less").

du

Permet de lister les fichiers/répertoires ainsi que leur taille totale.

Utilisation:

- $ du -s -h * (affiche la taille [format humain] total des répertoires/fichiers présent dans le répertoire courant)

Voir aussi: df

echo

Permet d'afficher d'imprimer du text à la console ou dans un fichier.

Utilisation :

- # echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" >> /etc/resolv.conf (ajout d'un serveur de nom).

- # echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" > /etc/resolv.conf (remplacer le serveur de nom).

emerge

Commande principal du gestionnaire de packet de Gentoo (la meilleur distribution  :Wink:  ). Permet d'installer, de rechercher, de désinstaller un packet.

Utilisation:

- # emerge kde (installer "kde")

- # emerge -s kde (rechercher avec le nom "kde" [non sensible à la casse])

- # emerge --unmerge sl (désinstaller le packet "sl")

Voir aussi: equery, euse

equery

Une des commandes du gestionnaire de packet de Gentoo. Possède quelques fonctionnalités très intéressantes.

Installation: # emerge gentoolkit

Utilisation:

- # equery b alsamixer (permet de lister les packets contenant le fichier "alsamixer")

- # equery f htop (liste les fichiers du packet "htop")

- # equery uses ffmpeg (liste les uses flags du packet "ffmpeg" installé ainsi que les flags qui sont actuellement actifs)

Voir aussi: emerge, euse

eselect

Outil de sélection utilisé dans Gentoo (profile, machine virtuelle Java, implémentation OpenGL, ...).

Installation: # emerge eselect

Utilisation:

- # eselect opengl list (affiche les implémentations OpenGL présente sur le système)

- # eselect profile show (affiche le profile sélectionné actuelle.

- # eselect java-vm set system 1

euse

Editeur de USE flags, spécialement pour Gentoo.

Utilisation:

- $ euse -i mmx (recherche d'information concernant le flag MMX)

- # euse -E sse (active le flag SSE)

- # euse -D sse (désactive le flag SSE)

Voir aussi: equery, emerge

ffmpeg

Un outil très puissant permettant notament le réencodage video (changement de format).

Installation: # emerge ffmpeg

firefox

Très simple et très bon navigateur Web.

Installation: #emerge mozilla-firefox

Voir aussi: opera, links, links2

free

Affiche des informations sur l'utilisation des mémoires RAM et SWAP.

Voir aussi: top, htop

glxgears

Petit outils faisant office de "benchmark" (mais n'en est pas réellement un!).

Voir aussi: glxinfo, eselect

glxinfo

Utilitaire qui permet de vérifier l'activation du rendu direct de la 3D (matériel) ainsi que beaucoup d'autre information concernant l'implémentation de l'OpenGL sur votre système.

Utilisation: $ glxinfo | grep rendering

Voir aussi: glxgears, eselect

grep

Filtre un texte et n'affiche que les lignes contenant un mot. Il est courament utilisé avec l'opérateur "pipe" (= '|') pour permettre de rediriger une commande vers ce "filtre".

Utilisation:

- $ dmesg | grep hda (permet de connaitre le lecteur/disque caché sous hda)

- $ grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf (liste les serveurs DNS)

Voir aussi: less, more, tail, cat

htop

Utilitaire comme "top", mais en mieux et plus joli.

Installation: # emerge htop

Voir aussi: top

ifconfig

Utilitaire de configuration réseau. Permet de configurer l'ip, le masque et le broadcast d'une carte réseau.

Utilisation:

# ifconfig (affiche les interfaces actives)

# ifconfig -a (affiche toutes les interfaces)

# ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up (configure la carte nomée "eth0" et l'active)

# ifconfig eth0 down (désactive la carte réseau nomée "eth0")

Voir aussi: iwconfig, route, echo

iwconfig

Utilitaire de configuration réseau Wifi. Permet de configurer le nom du réseau, la clé de cryptage, l'adresse du point d'accès, la fréquence (= channel), etc...

Installation: # emerge wireless-tools

Utilisation:

- # iwconfig (affiche les configurations Wifi des interfaces réseaux)

- # iwconfig wlan0 essid "boulet" mode Managed rate auto key open 99999999999999999999999999 ap 01:ef:ab:04:06 (configure la carte Wifi "wlan0")

Voir aussi: ifconfig, route, echo

java

Exécutable Java principal permettant de connaitre la version de Java utilisée ainsi que de lancer une application Java packagée dans une archive JAR.

Installation: # emerge sun-jdk

Utilisation:

- $ java -version (affiche la version de Java actuellement en utilisation sur votre système)

- $ java -jar mon_application.jar (démarre l'application "mon_application.jar")

Voir aussi: eselect

konqueror

Un bon navigateur de fichier, client FTP, navigateur Web, client SFTP, client SAMBA. Est livré avec kde complet ou modulaire.

Installation:

- # emerge kde (version de KDE complète)

- # emerge konqueror (version modulaire)

Utilisation:

- $ konqueror

- $ konqueror www.google.be

- $ konqueror smb://loop-nb

- $ konqueror ftp://serveur

konsole

La console de KDE (qui remplace xterm) ...

Voir aussi: xterm

konquest

Petit jeu bien sympa qui pourrait vous rendre dingue  :Wink: 

less

Un utilitaire de base dans Linux qui permet d'afficher du texte à l'écran (et permet le défilement). Souvent utilisé avec l'opérateur pipe (= '|')

Utilisation:

- # less /var/log/messages (afficher le fichier de logs "messages")

- $ dmesg | less (permet de faire défiler la sortie de "dmesg")

Voir aussi: cat, tail, more, grep

links

Un navigateur Web en console ...

Installation: # emerge links

Voir aussi: links2, firefox, konqueror, opera

links2

Un navigateur Web en console, mais amélioré ...

Installation: # emerge links

Voir aussi links, firefox, konqueror, opera

ln

Outil permettant la création de lien symbolique.

Utilisation: # ln -s linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r2 linux (création du lien pointant vers le bon kernel [/usr/src])

Voir aussi: ls

loadkeys

Permet de configurer le type de clavier en console.

Utilisation: $ loadkeys be-latin1 (charger le clavier belge)

ls

Liste le contenu d'un répertoire.

Utilisation:

- $ ls (liste simple)

- $ ls -l (liste détaillée)

- $ ls -la (liste détaillée avec affichages des fichiers caché)

- $ ls -lah (pareil que "-la" mais affiche la taille en Ko, Mo, etc ...)

Voir aussi: sl

lsmod

Liste les modules chargés dans le kernel (= noyaux)(pas ceux qui sont compilé en dur dans le kernel!).

Voir aussi: modprobe, rmmod

make

Est une commande à appeler pour compiler une application. La commane make a besoin du fichier "Makefile" qui lui servira de "guide" pour la compilation (pour lui dire ce qu'il faut compiler).

Utilisation:

- $ make (compilation par défaut)

- # make menuconfig (compile et exécute l'application de configuration du kernel en mode console)

- # make xconfig (pareil mais c'est l'utilitaire graphique)

mii-tool

Permet de lister et de configurer la transmission à utiliser pour les cartes réseau fillaires.

Utilisation:

- # mii-tool (liste le mode de transmission de chaque carte réseau)

- # mii-tool eth0 -F 100baseTx-FD (forcer eth0 à passer en 100Mbits/secondes full duplexe => optimale)

Voir aussi ifconfig, dmesg

mkdir

Permet la création d'un répertoire...

Utilisation:

- $ mkdir mon_repertoire (création du répertoire "mon_repertoire")

- $ mkdir -p aaa/bbb/ccc/mon_repertoire (pareil mais crée les répertoires non existant)

mkreiserfs

Utilitaire de formatage REISERFS.

Installation: # emerge reiserfsprogs

Utilisation: # mkreiserfs /dev/hda1 (formate la première partition du premier disque IDE (/dev/hda1) en reiserfs).

Voir aussi: mkswap, mount, umount, cfdisk

mkswap

Utilitaire de formatage SWAP.

Utilisation: # mkswap /dev/hda2 (formate "/dev/hda2" au format SWAP)

Voir aussi: mkreiserfs, cfdisk

modprobe

Est utilisé pour charger un module dans le noyau (= kernel). Un module est typiquement un driver.

Utilisation: # modprobe nom_du_module

Voir aussi: lsmod, rmmod

more

Permet d'afficher du texte en laissant l'utilisateur navigeur dans l'ensemble des lignes.

voir aussi: less, tail, grep, cat

mount

Utilitaire permettant le montage de partition et autre.

Utilisation:

- # mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo (monter la partition 3 du disque /dev/hda dans /mnt/gentoo)

- # mount -o loop mon_image.iso /mnt/iso (monter l'image "mon_image.iso" dans /mnt/iso)

- # mount -o bind /mnt/data /home/user/share (monter le répertoire "/mnt/data" dans le répertoire "/home/user/share")

- # mount -t proc none /proc (monter "/proc" ... utilisé dans les liveCD après le chroot)

Voir aussi: umount, mkreiserfs

mp3blaster

Un lecteur audio fonctionnant en console (intéressant lors de l'installation de Gentoo ^^). Permet la création de liste de lecture (playlist).

Installation: # emerge mp3blaster

Utilisation:

- $ mp3blaster

- $ mp3blaster mon_son.mp3

- $ mp3blaster *.mp3 (lecture de tous les MP3 présent dans le dossier courant)

Voir aussi: alsamixer, amarok

mplayer

un très bon lecteur video.

Installation: # emerge mplayer

Utilisation:

- $ mplayer ma_video.avi

- $ mplayer *.avi (lire toutes les video AVI du répertoire)

- $ mplayer -fs *.avi (pareil mais en plein écran)

Voir aussi: xine

mv

Permet de déplacer (renommer) un répertoire ou un fichier.

Utilisation:

- $ mv a.out b.out (renomer un fichier)

- $ mv hello ici (déplace/renomme le répertoire/fichier "hello" dans/en "ici" [detection automatique])

Voir aussi: cp, rm

nano

Un editeur de text très simple en mode console (de base).

Voir aussi: vi

opera

Un bon navigateur Web.

Installation: # emerge opera

Voir aussi: firefox, links, links2, konqueror

rm

Utilitaire permettant la suppression d'un fichier/répertoire.

Utilisation:

- $ rm hello (supprime le fichier "hello")

- $ rm hello/ -r (supprime le répertoire "hello". "/" optionel)

- $ rm *.avi (supprime tous les fichiers AVI du répertoire en cours)

Voir aussi: mv, cp

rmmod

Permet de décharger (supprimer) un module déjà chargé dans le kernel (pas ceux qui sont compilés en dur dans le kernel!).

Voir aussi: modprobe, lsmod

route

Utilitaire de configuration réseau. Permet la modification de la table de routage.

Utilisation:

- # route add default gw 192.168.1.1 (ajoute une route par défaut vers "192.168.1.1")

- # route del default (supprimer la route par défaut)

- # route add -host 80.80.80.80 gw 192.168.2.2 (précise la passerelle à utiliser pour atteindre la destination "80.80.80.80")

- # route add -net 192.168.3.0/24 gw 192.168.2.1 (précise que le réso "192.168.3.0" est accessible via le routeur/serveur "192.168.2.1")

Voir aussi: ifconfig, echo, traceroute, tcptraceroute

sl

Une commande sympa pour les nouveaux  :Wink: 

Voir aussi: ls

startkde

Une commande qui permet de démarrer une session KDE (lancement de KDE via l'interface graphique). Le serveur X doit être lancé.

Voir aussi: startx

startx

Permet de lancer le serveur X (serveur graphique) qui fourni une couche graphique permettant l'affichage d'image 2D et 3D.

Voir aussi: startkde, xterm

swapon

Active la SWAP.

Utilisation: # swapon /dev/hda2 (active la swap sur la deuxième partition du premier disque dur IDE => "/dev/hda2")

Voir aussi: cfdisk, mkswap

tail

Utilitaire permettant d'afficher la fin d'un fichier texte.

Utilisation:

- $ tail mon_fichier.texte (affiche les 10 dernières lignes du fichier)

- $ tail -n 20 mon_fichier_text (affiche les 20 dernières lignes du fichier)

Voir aussi: less, more, cat, grep

tcptraceroute

Permet d'effectuer un "traceroute" mais en utilisant le protocol IP (et pas ICMP); test si le port est ouvert ou fermé.

Installation: # emerge tcptraceroute

Utilisation: # tcptraceroute www.google.be 80 (test le port 80 (HTTP) de l'adresse "www.google.be").

Voir aussi: traceroute, ping

top

Affiche des informations sur les processus en cours d'exécution ainsi que l'utilisation de la mémoire et du processeur.

Voir aussi: htop, free

touch

Permet de modifier la date de dernière modification d'un fichier/répertoire.

Voir aussi: ls

traceroute

Permet de lister les "noeuds" rencontrés sur la "route" vers une adresse Internet; il trace la route des packets IP.

Utilisation: # traceroute www.google.be

Voir aussi: tcptraceroute, route

umount

L'inverse de "mount": démonte une partition.

Utilisation: # umount /dev/hda4 (démonter la partition 4 du disque "hda").

Voir aussi: mount

vi

Un très bon editeur de texte (à savoir maîtriser ...).

Utilisation: $ vi mon_fichier_text (editer un fichier)

Voir aussi: nano

vlc

Très bon lecteur multimédia permettant la lecture de tout type de fichier sans dépendre des codecs installés sur le système d'exploitation; permet aussi la "vidéo en réseau".

Installation: # emerge vlc

Voir aussi: xine, mplayer

xclock

Permet d'afficher l'horloge (du serveur X). Généralement utilisé lors du test d'une redirection des graphiques du client X vers un serveur X.

Voir aussi: glxgears, glxinfo

xine

Un très bon lecteur video.

Installation: # emerge xine-ui

Utilisation: $ xine ma_video.avi

Voir aussi: mplayer

xorgcfg

Outil de configuration graphique du serveur X.

Voir aussi: xorgconfig

xorgconfig

Outil de configuration console du serveur X. C'est lui qui est généralement utilisé pour générer un premier fichier de configuration "xorg.conf".

Voir aussi: xorgcfg

xterm

Une console tournant dans le serveur X (de base fournie avec Xorg).

Voir aussi: konsole

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai regardé vite fait par curiosité. Voilà une erreur qui pourrait porter préjudice :

```
# echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
```

doit être remplacé par

```
# echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

Sinon je serais tenté d'écrire qu'il y a aussi une erreur ici (sapuçèpalibre  :Twisted Evil:  ) :

 *loopx wrote:*   

> opera
> 
> Un très bon navigateur Web.

 

Enfin un big-up pour la commande sl !  :Laughing:  (dans le même esprit, tu pourrais mettre emerge moo  :Wink:  )

----------

## loopx

l'es pas libre Opera  :Surprised:  ??? l'es passé en libre y a un moment me semble  :Surprised: 

Sinon, faudrais que je test le truc "moo", j'ai jamais essayer  :Smile: 

Je corrigerais l'erreur, c'est vrai que ca peut être dangereux pour certain  :Wink:   et que ca fonctionnerais quand meme ainsi.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *loopx wrote:*   

> l'es pas libre Opera  ??? l'es passé en libre y a un moment me semble 

 

[url=http://fr.wikipédia.org/wiki/opera]L'est pas libre[/url] :

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> Opera est une suite de logiciels Internet propriétaire multiplate-forme et gratuite pour certaines versions (c'est un graticiel).

 

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Sinon, faudrais que je test le truc "moo", j'ai jamais essayer 

 

C'est le même œuf de Pâque que dans apt-get.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Je corrigerais l'erreur, c'est vrai que ca peut être dangereux pour certain   et que ca fonctionnerais quand meme ainsi.

 

Si tu préfères, tu peux corriger l'erreur autrement ("remplacer" à la place d'"ajouter"[/code]) :

```
# echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## loopx

voilà, c'est corrigé  :Wink: 

Jvais looker "moo"   :Laughing: 

```

loop distfiles # emerge moo

  Larry loves Gentoo (Linux)

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Si tu veux installer le logiciel avec lequel a été réalisé cet art ascii :

```
# emerge cowsay
```

----------

## geekounet

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat
> 
> Affiche (en console) le contenu complet d'un fichier.
> ...

 

Faux ! cat concatène plusieurs fichiers (catenate) pour les afficher sur la sortie standard. Pour la visualisation seule, c'est more et less qu'il faut utiliser.

----------

## loopx

Très juste, mais je sais pas trop si je dois le préciser (c'est une explication light de la commande)   :Confused: 

----------

## geekounet

C'est pas une simple précision, c'est sa définition exacte donc voilà  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Oui mais, quand t'es n00b, parler de la sortie standard de chaque commande hum ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## RaX

Très bon lecteur multimédia permettant la lecture de tout type de fichier sans dépendre des codecs installés sur le système d'exploitation; permet aussi la "vidéo en réseau".

Installation: # emerge vcl

Voir aussi: xine, mplayer

Petite faute de frape  :Smile: 

En parlant de VLC si certains d'entre vous sont tenté pour faire du Gtkmm/Gtk+ et bien qu'ils viennent nous aider a finir notre plugin  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

oh, bien vu  :Smile: 

merci   :Cool: 

----------

